# Short legs, longer back?



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

LOL Millie has the shortest legs I have ever seen, seriously, and i've seen a lot of chi's. They are so short her back looks long.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

It ok she might equal out as she grows! Kiki has little tiny thin legs shes soo little lol Im scared when she fights with the others  dw bout it


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Jake had tiny little legs when I first got him and now he has long legs or at least they seem long to me.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

TinyGiant said:


> LOL Millie has the shortest legs I have ever seen, seriously, and i've seen a lot of chi's. They are so short her back looks long.


Her legs will probably grow quite a bit still and may become more proportional to her torso. My puppy grew lengthwise first, then up up and awayyyy. 

Also, females that have longer torsos are generally considered better for breeding...more room for puppies!

Wheras, males are preferred to have shorter torsos.

So, I think its just fine she has a longer torso =) She is adorable anyway!


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah I don't care they are so short but it's so funny because her full belly practically rub on the ground when she walks lol. 

Yeah I think she would be good for breeding if she passes all tests, long torso i know that will help the puppies get lined up the way they need to be, and she is going to be bigger probably about 6 pounds, maybe 7!

Her legs are not skinny, I guess you could call her stocky lol. Is that what cobby means?


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Pixie seems to be quite 'square' looking at the moment. As millie and pixie are about the same age it will be interesting to see how they both grow xx


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah Millie is rectangle right now, her legs almost seem to short for her body.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm uploading a video right now where i'm trying to show her short legs.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

is she just a cobby Chi?


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

She probably just more Cobby. Willow is a true cobby. She always has had such a cute boxy shape. she looks like a sausage with legs hee hee!!

Lori


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

She probably is cobby, I never really understood what cobby ment, I would see them described as cobby but didn't know.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Sausage with legs, yeah that sounds like a good description for Millie lol.


----------

